# 1st Birthday



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

It's my first post - I've been reading on the boards today and have been very moved. Today would have been the first birthday of our daughter Luna, and I'm looking for ways to cope.

Luna was born & died last year on the full moon, she had a rare genetic skeletal disorder. She was 38 weeks. I think I'll make her a cake today









I'm pregnant again (17 weeks) and looking forward to November.

Love to everyone here!


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Luna! I hope you feeling at peace today, but if not, please use us for support.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday to your precious, Luna. She is celebrating with the angels! Hugs to you and CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss







and thank you for honoring Luna on her birthday and sharing her with us. When you have time, if you'd like to, please share the rest of her story with us.

Congratulations on your pregnancy--may you find joy amid the sadness.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

I'm going to go post her story now in the commemorative thread.

<3


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Luna!

I think baking her a cake is a great thing to do!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

happy birthday angel luna..









congrats on your pregnany and please join our november due date club!


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

Happy (belated) birthday sweet Luna.

I hope you did make her a cake, it is a wonderful idea.

I wish you a calm and easy rest of your pregnancy, and beautiful HEALTHY babe to hold when its done. You will have to tell your new son/or/daughter of his/her big sister Luna that they will always have.

Robin


----------



## starbaby69 (May 12, 2005)

Luna--what a beautiful name!! Happy belated birthday.

And much peace to you with your pregnancy


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Love to you, mama. Luna is a beautiful name...

I'm glad you found the boards here... they were a lifeline for me when we lost our daughter. I'm also in Seattle... PM me if you'd like to chat...


----------

